#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  geting more rams

## ChiangMai noon

My computer is quite slow.
it performs admirably under pressure but it definitely needs more rammage.
So what do I do?

I go to the computer plaza place on the super highway.
I tell them I need more Rams.....
It's here that i start faling down.

Do I need a specific multiple of the already housed rams?
My computer has a measly 256 of them.
Do I have to get another 256 or can I get 512 to go with my 256.

After I have done this, what next?
Is putting them in very easy?

----------


## blackgang

I think you can just buy the sticks that you want to add, we junked a tower while back and I put the sticks out of it in another that we set up for a "give to the school PC".

----------


## Thetyim

You should get Ram of the same speed as your existing ones or it will just work at the lower speed.
No need to match the size providing you don't have dual channel

Oh, you need to match type. have you got DDR or DDR2 ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Oh, you need to match type. have you got DDR or DDR2 ?


I don't know.

----------


## dirtydog

> geting more rams


Only a Welsh Man or a Aussie could start a thread called this  :Smile: 

PS, they just are a push fit, unclip your old one and take it down the shop and buy a similar one.

----------


## slimboyfat

check out this page to help you identifying your RAMS

Installing RAM replacement - Illustrated How to Install RAM Memory Replacement DIMM

trust me this is one of the easiest things to upgrade

and you know i am a bit of a technophobe right? amongst other things

----------


## blackgang

DD said



> Only a Welsh Man or a Aussie could start a thread called this


Yea I kinda wondered when I opened it, thought maybe he was falling behind and needed some help with his ewes, only I was wrong and so were you DD. :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

CMN: download this utility and it will tell you your RAM type and how many pieces you have.

|MG| Free Download - CPU-Z 1.39

Write down what you have and go buy yourself a single 1GB stick. That'll be plenty.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Sorry, I didn't d/l that the last time you gave me the link and then I couldn't find it.
will do that right now.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> CMN: download this utility and it will tell you your RAM type and how many pieces you have.


the utility is open but I'm not sure where it tells me what I have to buy?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Oh, you need to match type. have you got DDR or DDR2 ?


DDR apparantly.




> Write down what you have and go buy yourself a single 1GB stick. That'll be plenty.


then I just clip it in and it updates itself automatically?
no other fiddling?

----------


## lom

> the utility is open but I'm not sure where it tells me what I have to buy?


Post a screenshot   :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

OK.
 :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

Click on the tab called 'memory.'

----------


## slimboyfat

you might find that your PC motherboard will only take so much RAM

for example my old piece of shit that i am using now is only upgradeable to 1GB of RAM. even if i stick 1GB of RAM in each slot it still will only use 1GB (512 MB for each of the 2 slots)

but really you need at least 512 MB for reasonable performance if you are using Windows XP.

----------


## man with no head

And then the one called 'SPD.' You'll get information shown here:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

there you go

----------


## lom

We need a screenshot of the SPD tab, CMn.

----------


## keda

> And then the one called 'SPD.' You'll get information shown here:


The only time I used CPU-Z was to impress a visitor...but to be brutally frank, if you can make sense of it I want to have your baby.

----------


## man with no head

There's quite a bunch of useful information there all rolled up into one small utility. For the supernerds it's important to match up certain RAM sticks (the manufacturing date is helpful for this) for the best compatibility if one wants to overclock the CPU. If I didn't want to bother taking a customer's computer apart I simply inserted a floppy and ran this utility. It's a shame Microsoft doesn't put something like this in Windows. Even MacOS X tells you stuff like this in the System Profiler.

----------


## lom

> if you can make sense of it I want to have your baby.


Is it  "Manufacturing Date"  giving you trouble ?

----------


## man with no head

> then I just clip it in and it updates itself automatically?
> no other fiddling?


That's it (assuming the stick you buy is OK).

----------


## ChiangMai noon

The things I do for you lot...

----------


## man with no head

Can you post the CPU tab as well? It looks like your RAM is being overclocked. That might explain some of your computer's strange behavior (PC2300 is not a standard memory type).

----------


## lom

You've got a slow and dumb  ramstick (no error cortection, not buffered, not registered).
You can either buy another one of those, keywords Apacer PC2300 256MBytes  for a total of 512.
I would scrap it and buy 2 * 512MBytes of a better type..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

there you go.

----------


## lom

> (PC2300 is not a standard memory type)


It is

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You've got a slow and dumb ramstick (no error cortection, not buffered, not registered).
> You can either buy another one of those, keywords Apacer PC2300 256MBytes for a total of 512.
> I would scrap it and buy 2 * 512MBytes of a better type..


what type is that??

could the crap stuff you are talking about have any connection to 3 lost hard drives in about 3 years??

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> You've got a slow and dumb ramstick (no error cortection, not buffered, not registered).
> You can either buy another one of those, keywords Apacer PC2300 256MBytes for a total of 512.
> I would scrap it and buy 2 * 512MBytes of a better type..
> 
> 
> what type is that??
> 
> could the crap stuff you are talking about have any connection to 3 lost hard drives in about 3 years??


i blame that on user incompetence

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> (PC2300 is not a standard memory type)
> 
> 
> It is


On what planet?

----------


## lom

> what type is that??


It all depends on what your mainboard can work with, don't you have a manual ? 




> could the crap stuff you are talking about have any connection to 3 lost hard drives in about 3 years??


Unlikely, even if the hard drive has been working a lot by swapping RAM data in and out when you reached your RAM limit.
Heat is what usually takes them.

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by lom
> 
> You've got a slow and dumb ramstick (no error cortection, not buffered, not registered).
> You can either buy another one of those, keywords Apacer PC2300 256MBytes for a total of 512.
> I would scrap it and buy 2 * 512MBytes of a better type..
> 
> 
> what type is that??
> 
> could the crap stuff you are talking about have any connection to 3 lost hard drives in about 3 years??


You need to buy either PC2100, PC2700, or PC3200. A Celeron won't particularly care about or use the higher speed stuff.

Hell, christ, wait about a month and I'll personally deliver some that I have sitting around that I don't use. It'll cost you a beer or two  :Wink: 

Post your motherboard tab too please  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> It all depends on what your mainboard can work with, don't you have a manual ?


I do.. yes.

----------


## lom

> On what planet?


Why don't you google  PC2300 if you don't believe me ?
There are other mfgr than Kingston..

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Hell, christ, wait about a month and I'll personally deliver some that I have sitting around that I don't use. It'll cost you a beer or two


that's a very generous offer, but I'm doing so much downloading and burning of stuff recently, i'm not sure I can wait.

----------


## man with no head

I can't find PC2300 for sale by any reputable memory manufacturer. Crucial doesn't sell it. Supertalent doesn't sell it. Kingston doesn't. It isn't for sale on Newegg.com, ZipZoomFly.com, Memorystock.com, Memory-Configurator.com, etc.

Maybe you are confusing it with PC3200?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You need to buy either PC2100, PC2700, or PC3200


ok.
and they come in differnt speeds right?
and I need 512 rams.

----------


## man with no head

Get 1GB. Trust me, it will be better than 512. I'm using 512 right now in the computer I rebuilt and it's rather miserable IMHO.

PC2100, PC2700, PC3200 are the relative speeds (the number actually refers to the theoretical bandwidth of the memory...the amount of data that can pass through the memory).

PC2100 = 2x133MHz RAM, PC2700 = 2x166MHz RAM, PC3200 = 2x200MHz RAM (the 2x is where the term DDR - double data rate - originates). These numbers tend to be interchangeable at your PC retailer. PC2100 might be sold as DDR266, PC2700 might be sold as DDR333, and PC3200 might be sold as DDR400. Confused yet?

Your Celeron's bus speed is 100MHz (technically it's 400MHz but we won't get into that- as far as the motherboard is concerned it's 100MHz), thus, the PC2100 will be fine.

----------


## lom

> Maybe you are confusing it with PC3200?


No.

Corsair and Viking are two manufacturers.
Viking was one of the first companies to sell memory upgrade kits for just about every computer from a PC to a mainframe, long before Kingston started.

You can read about them memsticks if you google instead of looking at online computer shop url's.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I always enjoy Surasak and Lom's erm.. discussions.
 :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

I did. Nothing comes up for Corsair and PC2300 other than some posts on some forums and a random listing on ebay where the numbers are obviously switched (DDR400 as shown must be PC3200 and not PC2300 as the auction claims)

Viking? Same thing. Nothing listed on their site (and they still have PC2100/2700/3200 listed).

I stand by my contention as posted that PC2300 is not a standard memory type unless you can prove otherwise.

----------


## man with no head

Search for yourself: the JEDEC specifications for DDR memory (hint: there is no standard for anything remotely called PC2300/142):

http://download.micron.com/pdf/misc/JEDEC79R2.pdf

----------


## RDN

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> You need to buy either PC2100, PC2700, or PC3200
> 
> 
> ok.
> and they come in differnt speeds right?
> and I need 512 rams.


Yes, 512 of these:



But you'd better make sure what the max size you can put in each slot is. My old lap top can only take 2 sticks of 128 MB each stick, which is why it runs so slowly.

So don't buy a 1 GB or 512 MB stick if your PC can't use it.

----------


## man with no head

He's got a Celeron socket 478; he's fine with 1GB in any slot (the motherboard likely supports 2GB-4GB).

----------


## man with no head

> could the crap stuff you are talking about have any connection to 3 lost hard drives in about 3 years??


You mean hard drive failures or simply losing data?

----------


## RDN

> He's got a Celeron socket 478; he's fine with 1GB in any slot (the motherboard likely supports 2GB-4GB).


I think you should start a thread like "The Best PC For Your Money" and tell us what you would put in it and why.  :Wink:    I'm sure it would be a 100+ post thread!  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

if you don;t have the manual take the fuckin machine down to the shop tell 'em you want 512 RAM and let 'em install it.

----------


## benbaaa

> if you don;t have the manual take the fuckin machine down to the shop tell 'em you want 512 RAM and let 'em install it.


But copy any valuable files, pictures or movies to DVDs before you do.   'Cos if Somchai says he'll back stuff up for you before he does anything, he's _lying_.

----------


## friscofrankie

Ram replacement takes, at most, four minutes you stand over him while he does it.  it boots, the ram registers. go home

----------


## benbaaa

> Ram replacement takes, at most, four minutes you stand over him while he does it. it boots, the ram registers. go home


Well at MediaMagic in Computer Plaza it took them a week, they deleted all my files and programs and gave me back a computer full of shit I didn't want and completely empty of the things I did want...  :Sad:

----------


## benbaaa

Ok, to be fair, they were also fixing that intermittant power failure problem.

----------


## Thetyim

Can someone expand a bit on what LOM mentioned earlier .
You've got a slow and dumb ramstick (no error correction, not buffered, not registered)
That description fits my own RAM.
Will quality RAM make much difference ?

----------


## friscofrankie

Can of worms: 
Opened
This link might help but then it might confuse you even more.

Howstuffworks "Types of RAM"

----------


## blackgang

I had a RAM once, one of the suffock I was told, and he was so dumb he tried to screw the other rams sometimes.
Then he wanted to fight my dad, so he got shot and we ate him.

----------


## lom

> Ok, to be fair, they were also fixing that intermittant power failure problem.


So what did they do, replace your power supply unit ?

----------


## benbaaa

> So what did they do, replace your power supply unit ?


They deleted all my photos from the last 3 years and every mp3 file.  They left a few bits of porn and some word documents.

----------


## friscofrankie

sounds like they formatted/swapped your HD and forgot to get all the extra bits backed up  :Very Happy:

----------


## lom

> They deleted all my photos from the last 3 years and every mp3 file. They left a few bits of porn and some word documents.


Ok, so that was what got your computer up and running again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## friscofrankie

^after a couple of years dealing with end-users I lost most all of my patience. 

Getting an accurate description of what did happen or what was happening is next to impossible.  I have always used the method of "Do this, now what do you see?"  Oh, OK, do that, NOW what do you see?"

No offense to end users, but whenever they have problems their descriptions can be less than helpful without step by step guidance and the strict adherence to the "NO Interpretation" rule.  I am sure BB would have been more than happy with a PC that worked without regard to why it didn't if he had got all his data back  :Very Happy:  I am equally sure any explanation of what happened would whistle in the left and straight out the right ear without sticking to a single brain cell.

I much preferred the completely uninitiated to them fuckin PC magazine readers that would come to work and try the latest Whiz-bang utility or super config setting on their work PC that I had spent months designing for reliability and proper integration into a COE with 1000's of users to keep running.  Them fuckers would lose any "personal data" and get brand-spanking new image loaded on their machine.

I think working in a shop where the public came in for repair or trouble-shooting would drive me fuckin' nuts.  They're "Customers?" You gotta be "nice??"  Fuck that.

Typical conversation,  
Dim-witted dude: "that computer yuo setup for me doesn't work"
me: "What doesn't work?"
DWD: "Nothin"
ME: "Does it boot up?"
DWD: "Yes"
ME: "Can you surf the web?"
DWD: "yes"
ME: "Ok, again, WHAT DOESN'T WORK?"
DWD: "I can't hear my music"
ME: "OK what did you change?"
DWD: "Nothin"
Me: "...  Did anyone else change anything?"
DWD: "well my buddy came over and installed this really cool music download thingy and CD burner all in one"
Me: "Then why don;t you call you buddy?"
DWD: "AH, he don't know; he doesn't know shit about computers"
ME: "..."

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
see, that just illustrates the point.
You understand what you arr talking about wheras us end users don't.
The whole thing is a bit of a journey to enlightenment for me.
The fact that i can post screenshots taken from a piece of software that Surasak told me to download from a site called "geeks dot com" of all things makes me all overbrimmed with pride.
Would like to ask those bastards what they thought of the French front row changes against ireland.

Anyway.. to get back to your earlier question Frankie. I could pop down to the computer shop, but I don't have a car.
I also find threads like this fairly informative for me and i'm willing to bet shovel to shit that most of us in the world haven't a fukking clue of something that would be naturally ridiculously easy to you.
unfortunately, nobody has yet asked what club they'd recommend from 189 yards at the par 3 17th in Green Valley.

I am extremely grateful for the advice, the computer forum is by far and away my favourite on here.
Cheers all.

----------


## man with no head

Installing a stick of RAM is no more physically difficult than putting a ball in the hole. The only trick to it is knowing what you have and buying more of the same (or a larger quantity)...hence the need for the software utility to aid you. If you move beyond the fact that it's computer related then the 'it's too difficult' mentality vanishes. You're installing a physical item in a physical location no different than putting a light in a socket, a key in a lock, or something in your mouth.

Now, if it were an operating system installation and you'd never done such before then to claim that doing so is a piece of cake is akin to saying that open heart surgery is easy. Though I've done such a software installation likely 1000 times already it still would not behoove me to make such a claim.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Smartarse.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> behoove


I don't know what to say.
 :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I don't know what to say.


and that's rare becuse I'll say anything for a bit of post count.

----------


## man with no head

That makes another one  :Wink: 

Really, though, people get too intimidated by technology at times. It doesn't have to be that way. Just associate X with something else you've done and it starts to make sense.

----------


## friscofrankie

> Installing a stick of RAM is no more physically difficult than putting a ball in the hole. The only trick to it is knowing what you have and buying more of the same (or a larger quantity)...hence the need for the software utility to aid you. If you move beyond the fact that it's computer related then the 'it's too difficult' mentality vanishes. You're installing a physical item in a physical location no different than putting a light in a socket, a key in a lock, or something in your mouth.


I have seen users break their motherboards fuck up RAM sticks and ruin the slots.  In fact, I have seen so-calleda  tech ruin a $20,000 server doing something as simple as installing a network card.  you, yourself have noted the inaccuracy of the software reporting a non existent RAM type. is he  now supposed to believe it?

I truly believe that CMn is out of his depth here.  He could get teh mainboard model from that application he's using go tothe Mfgr website and find out the type(s) of RAM supported copy that down and go buy it.  Maybe he is unsure.  This is a guy that couldn't tell a serial port from a video port if they weren't color coded.

Nothing wrong with going down getting it installed; installing a set of points in 65 chev 327 is easier and requires less skill; I know alot of folks that can't or won't do that. If you're not comfortable doing something. Don't do it.

I have a car, CMn, call me.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I have a car, CMn, call me.


i honestly think it may be for the best.
Can you just stand in the background so I feel I have achieved something..unless i fukk it up of course.

I am not going to buy a lightbulb you know, I can do that.

----------


## NickA

Any idea of the cost of ram in thailand these days?

This thread has wet my appetite and i do like to stay ahead of the Jones's

----------


## man with no head

I always felt that involving the customer in simple upgrades was a good thing. At least it gave them a sense of doing something themselves and was a bit of opportunity for education. If it was going to take more than 5 minutes, involved more serious work (driver installations, OS updates, etc), or if the customer came across as a total bleeping moron then I wouldn't go to such lengths and would check the computer in the queue.

If I were there I'd help you install it so you could edumacate yourself in the process.

----------


## Thetyim

> I have a car, CMn, call me.


It won't have any doors once Cmn gets there   :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

> I always felt that involving the customer in simple upgrades was a good thing. At least it gave them a sense of doing something themselves and was a bit of opportunity for education. If it was going to take more than 5 minutes, involved more serious work (driver installations, OS updates, etc), or if the customer came across as a total bleeping moron then I wouldn't go to such lengths and would check the computer in the queue.


If he's up for it I'll walk him through it.  It ain;t brain surgery, with a little care and confidence anyone CAN do it. I do agree.  

I remember when I built my first PC, I had read a little took an old one apart,  I knew terms like RLL, MFM RAM and BIOS.  No one taught me shit, I knew no one in the business. Now, I had built hundreds hi performance  engines, complete custom made equipment of my own design.  I had built diesel powered hydraulic cherry pickers, concrete pumps, drag bikes, and a couple a roundy-rounders.  But building this first PC I was sweating like a fuckin ditch digger in july.

----------


## NickA

Have just taken out and had a look at my ram....it's kingston valueram KVR400x64c3a/512

this page tells you how to decipher all that..... ValueRAM - Desktop Memory - Desktop Memory

which tells me that I've got 512MB 400MHz DDR Non-ECC  CL3 ram. (which still means pretty much nothing to me, other than it's nor DDR2), oh and it's PC3200

So, I'm guessing that I could upgrade to 1 GB by buying another 512MB ram that is exactly the same and sticking it in the second slot. (or would replacing the 512 with a new 1GB be better??? :Confused: )

I've got 4 slots, so do you think I can keep adding up to 2GB???

----------


## RDN

> ..I've got 4 slots, so do you think I can keep adding up to 2GB???


Er... probably, possibly, seems likely, maybe. Don't you have a manual for your PC? Or Google the PC manufacturer and type and find out what the max RAM is?

----------


## man with no head

Gosh, you guys make it harder than it needs to be.

Download the utility that I posted for CMN and run it...click on the mainboard tab. All the information you need about the mainboard is there. Manufacturer, model, date of the BIOS, etc.

----------


## man with no head

> I've got 4 slots, so do you think I can keep adding up to 2GB???


I'd bet a dozen beers you can upgrade to 4GB.

You might even have a dual-channel DDR motherboard (which would give a 5-10% performance boost if you populate both memory channels).

----------


## NickA

> Er... probably, possibly, seems likely, maybe. Don't you have a manual for your PC? Or Google the PC manufacturer and type and find out what the max RAM is?


Yes, I could...




> Gosh, you guys make it harder than it needs to be.


Yes, we do....




> I'd bet a dozen beers you can upgrade to 4GB.


Yes, I'd think so too....

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by NickA
> 
> 
>  
> I've got 4 slots, so do you think I can keep adding up to 2GB???
> 
> 
> I'd bet a dozen beers you can upgrade to 4GB.
> 
> You might even have a dual-channel DDR motherboard (which would give a 5-10% performance boost if you populate both memory channels).


i wish you would make the same bet with me. my crappy old PC only recognises 1GB RAM as 512MB

----------


## lom

> i wish you would make the same bet with me. my crappy old PC only recognises 1GB RAM as 512MB


Take a look in the manual (download it if you don't have it) and check if your mainboard requires the RAM slots to be populated in a certain order.

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NickA
> ...


If that's the case you're really behind the times as it appears you might have a Pentium III or older. I'm not aware of newer motherboards (Pentium 4/AthlonXP) having this limitation.

----------


## NickA

> You might even have a dual-channel DDR motherboard (which would give a 5-10&#37; performance boost if you populate both memory channels).


So I should put the new memory into the third slot, not next to the currnet ram? (they are marked DDR1-4, the current ram is in DDR1)

----------


## corvettelover

If you still have the same hard drive there are some nice recovery progammes around that can bring back to life deleted and some formatted, emptied recycle bins and partitioned drives  drives and recover data. So maybe your photos can be recovered type in (recover deleted files) in google there a few free progammes around
 or try surfing
www.majorgeeks dot com  they can point you in the direction a neat site

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> You might even have a dual-channel DDR motherboard (which would give a 5-10&#37; performance boost if you populate both memory channels).
> 
> 
> So I should put the new memory into the third slot, not next to the currnet ram? (they are marked DDR1-4, the current ram is in DDR1)


Usually the slots are either marked or color coded (for example: two blue slots and two black slots or marked as channel 1 or channel 2). To enable dual channel mode both slots of the same color (or marking) must be filled.

If you would download CPU-Z and run it then post the motherboard manufacturer/model from the mainboard tab it would help determine if your mobo has this capability.

----------


## NickA

^No cpu-z for linux :Sad:

----------


## RDN

> If that's the case you're really behind the times as it appears you might have a Pentium III or older. I'm not aware of newer motherboards (Pentium 4/AthlonXP) having this limitation.


Yes, like my old lap top that can only go up to 256 MB. What a bummer!

I just ran CPUz on it and it says 256 MB total, Slot 1 has 128 and slot 2 is empty.  :Confused:

----------


## Thetyim

> ^No cpu-z for linux


 Info-Sistema KDE-Apps.org

----------


## Marmite the Dog

On a similar note, is it possible that a Pentium 4 laptop (Acer Travelmate 290) (running XP) has a HD capacity limited to 40Gb? (Info from a Thai 'technician').

I find it a bit hard to believe.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by surasak
> ...


actually its a pentium 4

----------


## RDN

> On a similar note, is it possible that a Pentium 4 laptop (Acer Travelmate 290) (running XP) has a HD capacity limited to 40Gb? (Info from a Thai 'technician').
> 
> I find it a bit hard to believe.


Believe it!

Amazon.com: Acer TravelMate 290 Notebook PC (1.4 GHz, 512 MB RAM, 40 GB Hard Drive)

----------


## slimboyfat

yeah my pc is an acer too

taiwanese bastards.

i will stop posting in this thread now as it is getting dangerously near a century

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> On a similar note, is it possible that a Pentium 4 laptop (Acer Travelmate 290) (running XP) has a HD capacity limited to 40Gb? (Info from a Thai 'technician').
> 
> I find it a bit hard to believe.
> 
> 
> Believe it!
> ...


I _know_ it _came_ with a 40Gb HD, but GoW wants to upgrade it to something bigger. This 'technician' says that if you put an 80gb HD in it, you can only use 40Gb of it. Surely even if that was true, you could just partition it?

I still think he's talking crap.

----------


## man with no head

If the BIOS only sees 40Gb then partitioning it won't help.

Let me see if I can find out.

----------


## man with no head

Looks like it can take an 80GB:

TravelMate Upgrades - Acer TravelMate 290 Series Notebook

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Can the BIOS be upgraded/modified?

----------


## lom

> ^ Can the BIOS be upgraded/modified?


Acer Europe - Service & Support, Drivers & Utilities, Downloads, Notebook, Acer TravelMate 290 Series

As always, google is your best friend..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit:
Check your BIOS version on the boot screen first, the latest version is 2.00A dated october 2004.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Thanks for that. It's about as in depth as an American documentary though.

----------


## NickA

Ok, I checked out my motherboard, it's a  NextGen Electronics - GigaByte GA-7N400 Pro AMD nForce2 Chipset Motherboard Review which supports dual channel memory.

I bought 512 mb of the same memory I already had which cost 1500 baht.

I installed it with a little help from http://www.kingston.com/literature/p...ualchannel.pdf - as Surasak said put the two in the same colour (in my case blue) which was as i guessed DDR1 and DDR3.

Great, all done.....now does this mean I can watch twice as much porn, or not????

----------


## lom

> Great, all done.....now does this mean I can watch twice as much porn, or not????


No, it will run at double speed so you have to wank faster.

----------


## NickA

CMn owes me a cup of tea for pushing this thread on to a fine century with little help from himself. I assume he has been off down the pub :Mad: 




> No, it will run at double speed so you have to wank faster.


Just like the old days, tossing off watching Benny Hill

----------


## man with no head

> ^ Can the BIOS be upgraded/modified?


Yes and no. Hard drive limitations are usually a function of the chipset (which includes the IDE controller as well).

BIOS software usually gets upgraded to fix bugs but generally do not add functionality to the hardware (except in some cases where I've seen BIOS upgrades that allow a newer CPU to be identified correctly, etc.).

Run CPU-Z and it will tell you the BIOS version and date as well (on the mainboard tab).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I just find it hard to believe that a PC manufacturer would make a P4 laptop which can only use a 20Gb HD. Must be BS.

I think GoW will inherit my 80Gb external HD anyway, so this is all academic.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> i will stop posting in this thread now as it is getting dangerously near a century


why wouldn't you want that to happen?
 :Confused:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

BTW Surasak.
That rams for beer offer of yours.
Is it still open?

I just had an unexpected expenditure that will keep me broke for a while.

----------


## man with no head

> I just find it hard to believe that a PC manufacturer would make a P4 laptop which can only use a 20Gb HD. Must be BS.
> 
> I think GoW will inherit my 80Gb external HD anyway, so this is all academic.


Keep in mind that laptops were generally non-upgradeable at some point so it wouldn't be that unusual for a manufacturer to save a few pennies by simplfying the BIOS to work with only certain hardware.

Things are changing now as laptops truly become desktop replacements.

----------


## man with no head

> BTW Surasak.
> That rams for beer offer of yours.
> Is it still open?
> 
> I just had an unexpected expenditure that will keep me broke for a while.


You bet. I have plenty of DDR that I can bring to Thailand next month for anyone who might be along the path between Nong Khai - Chiang Mai and back.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

thank you so much.
 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm sure CMN or someone reliable like Frankie can mail me some of that RAM if you have a couple of 256 (DDR 133) sticks going free. If you are spending any time in Bangkok (even if its just the Airport(s), I'll get some beers in).

I have another question...

What is the importance of the L2 cache? I only have 512k. Is it upgradeable and is it work upgrading if so?

All the questions are for my Presario 2800 that I just bought for 8,000B.

----------


## man with no head

Alas, I doubt I'll have much time in Bangers this go around. Essentially I'll be landing on 3 May and taking a rental car up to NK. Have some legal matter to attend to in Korat. Then off to CM and back to NK and back to BKK on 12 May. Later in the year I'll be returning two more times (some underachiever, huh?) so maybe I can take you up on the free beer then  :Wink: 

Is this RAM for a desktop or the laptop? I have some of both and can leave it with someone in CM.

As far as L2 cache is concerned it is not upgradeable now. Some PCs did have the ability to add cache in the past (and many older Mac models had cache slots with upgradeable cache cards) but nowadays the cache is part of the CPU and cannot be changed without changing the CPU.

To put it into simple terms: L2 cache allows the CPU to retrieve recently executed code faster than pulling it out of RAM. This speeds up certain applications (such as Photoshop) and having more can make the applications perform better...up to a point. The original P4s only had 256k of L2 cache and this was one reason why they performed worse (in many instances) than the PIII that they replaced.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Is this RAM for a desktop or the laptop?


Laptop. It's got 256k at the moment, so I figured that 2 more sticks would be best for a total of 768k. That CPU-Z program seems to think that I have 3 slots.

----------


## lom

> That CPU-Z program seems to think that I have 3 slots.


I think you have 2. 
Open the lid in bottom of the laptop and check how many slots there are, and if one is already populated.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

True.

Should I beg 2 x 512 sticks off of Surasak?  :Smile: 

Also, there's a panel in the cover (behind the screen) - Is that a wireless internet thingy? If so, how do I get it to work?

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> i will stop posting in this thread now as it is getting dangerously near a century
> 
> 
> why wouldn't you want that to happen?


because you called my dog hideous

----------


## lom

> Also, there's a panel in the cover (behind the screen) - Is that a wireless internet thingy? If so, how do I get it to work?


How could I know ? 
Thought about consulting your users manual ?  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> because you called my dog hideous


i said sorry

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Also, there's a panel in the cover (behind the screen) - Is that a wireless internet thingy? If so, how do I get it to work?
> 
> 
> How could I know ? 
> Thought about consulting your users manual ?


Nope.

----------


## lom

^ Well, then it's prolly not important for you.  :Razz:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> You bet. I have plenty of DDR that I can bring to Thailand next month


Could you also come up to my house and put them in for me?

----------


## watterinja

Did you get your Welsh rams, eventually? I must say, I'd have thought _ewes_ may have been more appropriate.   :Confused:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Did you get your Welsh rams, eventually?


Nope, I'm waiting for Surasak to arrive in ChiangMai and we are going to do them together.
 :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

^   :Very Happy:

----------


## Thetyim

> the path between Nong Khai - Chiang Mai


Will you be going via Phrae ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
If not, I thoroughly recommend that he does.
It's a lovely place and Thetyim is a great host/guide.

----------


## Thetyim

^ When you coming again then ?  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

I'll have to look at the map again since it's been 3 years from the time I went by bus from NK to CM.

I expect to head that way the weekend of May 5-8.

I'm hoping to spend 2 days or so in/around CM so if time permits I could install the memory as well  :Wink:

----------


## man with no head

> True.
> 
> Should I beg 2 x 512 sticks off of Surasak? 
> 
> Also, there's a panel in the cover (behind the screen) - Is that a wireless internet thingy? If so, how do I get it to work?


I had a look in my stash and all I have for laptop memory is 2x256MB PC2100/DDR266.

Wifi is usually enabled by a mini-PCI card that typically goes in a space underneath the laptop (or a PCMCIA card that fits in the side...there are also USB adapters as well).

I'm looking at the manual for the 290 and don't see what you refer.

----------


## man with no head

> True.
> 
> Should I beg 2 x 512 sticks off of Surasak? 
> 
> Also, there's a panel in the cover (behind the screen) - Is that a wireless internet thingy? If so, how do I get it to work?


D'oh!

You're referring to the 2800. The cover is for Compaq's MultiPort module....it allows for either WiFi or Bluetooth (if you can find the module...there are some for sale on ebay for about $50).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I had a look in my stash and all I have for laptop memory is 2x256MB PC2100/DDR266.


I would be more than willing to take one of them off your hands.  :Smile: 




> The cover is for Compaq's MultiPort module....it allows for either WiFi or Bluetooth (if you can find the module...there are some for sale on ebay for about $50).


I could go and have a shufti around Panthip. 

Cheers.

----------


## RDN

I've got a spare 256 MB DDR2 RAM stick for my Acer laptop. It's the one I took out to upgrade the slot to 512 MB. Markings: "hynix Korea 08 256MB 1Rx16 PC2-3200S-333-12". It is quite popular.

----------


## man with no head

Here's what I have: first come, first served (if you live along my travel route that is):

2x512MB PC3200/DDR400 (Micron) - CMN
1x256MB PC2700/DDR333 (Kington)
1x512MB PC2700/SSE333 (Kingston)
1x512MB PC3200/DDR400 (IBM) - Thetyim
2x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Nanya) SODIMMS - MtD
1x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Samsung)
1x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Nanya)
2x256MB PC133 (Micron) - Thetyim

----------


## Thetyim

Can you put my name on the 512 DDR400 IBM ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

This is turning into a wonderful scrounging thread.
Thanks surasak.
 :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

I'll have to see what else is in my box of goodies  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I only need one stick of 256 RAM, so if anyone else needs to boost their laptop, put your request in for the other one.

Thanks Surasak.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Sorry to bump thios one.
It's nearly my birthday and my mum is here being sick and tired of my slow response time and not being able to do anything with a computer at 100&#37; cpu every time I burn something, she bought me some rams.
Took the old stick down the shop and got Apacer pc3200 CL3 (1 GB). Unfortunately the computer (the voice) tells me that there is a memory error. I tried several times, but it didn't like the stick so I gave up and shoved the original back in. I knew I should have waited for Surasak.

----------


## NickA

^Oh dear!

----------


## Frankenstein

So... what will it cost me to get another one of these below 1 GB sticks and what parts of the info should I give to the shop? This is an original notebook RAM, I should mention, an ASUS notebook. Seems like Cpu-Z does not know the manufacturer, unless FFFFFF is a company.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
It cost me something like 2800 baht for a gigabyte of rams.
I'm so fukking happy that i can do stuff while doing other stuff.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ But laptop RAM is more expensive.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
oh.
I'm an expert only in pc.

----------


## lom

Dragon Computer Upgrades  :Cool:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
nice idea lom.
doubt it will fly.

----------


## slimboyfat

> ^
> oh.
> I'm an expert only in pc.


 
you'll be calling yourself a pc consultant soon then :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstein

^  Ehm. Did anybody notice my question above? Just because my avatar looks scary doesn't mean I don't need some extra RAM too...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I tried to answer it but Marmite chewed on my cherries.
 :Sad:

----------


## Frankenstein

Well then, how about some comic relief?

Health Related Infos » Russian Man Grows Penis on Arm

----------


## lom

> So... what will it cost me to get another one of these below 1 GB sticks and what parts of the info should I give to the shop?


DDR2 RAM module for Asus laptop. 1GB , PC2-5300 CL5. 
Price 50-60 USD.

----------


## Frankenstein

Thanks lom, I need to spread the love before greening you.

----------


## William

^done it for you mate

----------


## man with no head

Looking through my box of stuff I have some Pentium 4/Celeron socket 478 fans/heatsinks made by Intel. Anyone have need to replace a dirty/defective fan?

----------


## man with no head

D-Link DFE-690TXD 10/100 PCMCIA network card anyone? (for a laptop).

----------


## man with no head

SMC WiFi PCMCIA card? (model SMC2632W v.2).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'd like a wireless card for the laptop, if that's not too much trouble.

----------


## RDN

> D-Link DFE-690TXD 10/100 PCMCIA network card anyone? (for a laptop).


Yes please!

----------


## man with no head

Last call:

2x512MB PC3200/DDR400 (Micron) - CMN
1x256MB PC2700/DDR333 (Kington)
1x512MB PC2700/SSE333 (Kingston)
1x512MB PC3200/DDR400 (IBM) - Thetyim
2x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Nanya) SODIMMS - MtD
1x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Samsung)
1x256MB PC2100/DDR266 (Nanya)
2x256MB PC133 (Micron) - Thetyim

I guess CMN won't be needing the RAM now, eh?

Wireless card: MtD
10/100 PCMCIA: RDN

I'll likely be taking everything to CM with me and CMN or someone can send it to you since I doubt I'll have time for Bangkok this go around. I'll be going back to Thailand 3-4 more times for various visa matters this year, however, so I might have time for those in/around Bangkok later in the year.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The lovely Thetyim has offered to mail me the items.

----------

